# Senior Prom Portraits



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Trying to overcome the snapshot mentality. I got a long ways to go. I need to get the subjects at ease and pose for me. Here are my current two exchange students before heading out to Senior Prom


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

And, I was stuck with a brick wall and shoreline with boats in the background. Damn parents who suggested the places where we should take pictures. Next time, pictures will be taken in a studio. :mad


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice work Dave.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Those last two are severely out of focus--what's up?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

1st 2 look kind of noisy - is it jpeg compression or are the originals that way? File size is pretty small.

2nd 2 are out of focus.

I think the poses look fairly good though. 

Can you try larger aperture, blur the backgrounds more?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> 1st 2 look kind of noisy - is it jpeg compression or are the originals that way? File size is pretty small.
> 
> 2nd 2 are out of focus.
> 
> ...


Damn kids were in a hurry to get to the gathering home. I shot them with an el-cheapo 18-70 kit lens at ISO 3200 in front of my staircase. I should have them stand further away from the staircase and use the 50mm f/1.8 instead.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Mr. The Edge said:


> Those last two are severely out of focus--what's up?


 I hate it when parents think their home is the greatest thing since slice bread. I should have all the couples at my home instead and take my time in shooting.


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

Dave 330i said:


> And, I was stuck with a brick wall and shoreline with boats in the background. Damn parents who suggested the places where we should take pictures. Next time, pictures will be taken in a studio. :mad


NO... You do not NEED a studio. Here are a couple prom picts I took last week of my neighbor. They were just some quick shots just before they went to pick up her date. They were taken with a Nikon D90 & 70-200 Sigma HSM II.


----------

